# Kam jsem měl jít



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem
nevím jestli ta věta může byt interpretovaná i jinak. 
Kontext: Jeden kluk se motá kolem, a vlastně neví co s sebou. Pak potká člověk, kterého už zná i když neměli zatím nic společného.

- Pan Kropáček kejvne a říká: Pod za mnou, hochu. A já šel za ním, kam jsem měl jít. -
Na začatku jsem myslela že to prostě znamená: And I went behind him, where I was supposed to go. Ale nedavá mi moc smyslu. Ted mně taky napadá, jestli by to taky mohlo znamenat: And I went behind him, where else should I go. Jako by to bylo: "stejně jsem neměl kam jít". Co si myslíte, mohlo by to být to ono?
Děkuju moc moc


----------



## carcoolka

Yes, the second meaning is right. But I'd rather say: 'where should I have gone'


----------



## booboobear

Pan Kropáček kejvne a říká: Pod za mnou, hochu. A já šel za ním, kam jsem měl jít. -

Myslím, že to znamená:  "šel jsem tam, kam (on) chtěl, abych šel"


----------



## Jana337

booboobear said:


> Pan Kropáček kejvne a říká: Pod za mnou, hochu. A já šel za ním, kam jsem měl jít. -
> 
> Myslím, že to znamená:  "šel jsem tam, kam (on) chtěl, abych šel"


Souhlasím.


----------



## cajzl

Záleží na tom, je-li to souvětí souřadné nebo je druhá věta vztažná.

1) A já šel za ním. Ostatně kam (jinam) jsem měl jít?

2) A já šel za ním tam, kam jsem měl jít.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Ta první možnost vypadá ta nejpravděpodobnější
Děkuju všem


----------



## werrr

Jednoznačně bych to chápal jako "šel jsem tam, kam mi bylo řečeno". Pokud by to byla řečnická otázka, byl by tam otazník.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ne, to asi by v tom textu neplatilo. Nejsou tady použivaný obvyklé pravidla, nebylo by to divný kdyby se v tom textu našlo řečnickou otázku bez otazníku. Ale stejně myslím že ten tvůj je pravý význam. Děkuju.


----------

